# how to delete user account



## pepsicola (Jan 8, 2009)

well the title says it all, how do i do it?
i did a search but the search function is crap.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 8, 2009)

just bounce...


----------



## pepsicola (Jan 8, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> just bounce...


imma get to hoppin.


----------



## buggs bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

ill help delete you ?
you want bad rep ok here you go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

once you enter, we own you.


----------



## pepsicola (Jan 8, 2009)

you know i actually felt accepted here on rollitup it seemed really nice an chillin. until i moved in on dubb83's patch and started helping people with plant problems. and he starts saying im wrong about something but refuses to link his sources. while i linked mine. just bullshit, the rep thing really is quite pointless because anyone can bad rep anyone for anything and it doesnt give a fair picture.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

pepsicola said:


> you know i actually felt accepted here on rollitup it seemed really nice an chillin. until i moved in on dubb83's patch and started helping people with plant problems. and he starts saying im wrong about something but refuses to link his sources. while i linked mine. just bullshit, the rep thing really is quite pointless because anyone can bad rep anyone for anything and it doesnt give a fair picture.


there will always be people who want to disagree.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 8, 2009)

*So why get all worked up over shit..?? someone acts like shit..walk around them..
being ignored is usually the best weapon against assholes..
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

dude went ballistic over a -neg rep. i'm still trying to clean up his mess. 

he's gone now.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2009)

good thing!!! that thread he used to attack another user should be gone to..... thats not right


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 8, 2009)

pepsicola said:


> *how to delete user account
> 
> *well the title says it all, how do i do it?
> i did a search but the search function is crap.


You got your wish. LOL!


----------



## aquarius6010 (Jan 8, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> You got your wish. LOL!


yes i did! LOL!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

aquarius6010 said:


> yes i did! LOL!


twice even. LOL LO


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 8, 2009)

just walk away


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> twice even. LOL LO


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 8, 2009)

i tell my kids all the time you are soooo cranky past your bedtime.....
grow up dude


----------



## kevin (Jan 8, 2009)

someone needs a hug


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 9, 2009)

ha ha, lame man.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn kids....


----------



## panhead (Jan 9, 2009)

fuckyou said:


> man one day your guna be found in a garbage bag in a shallow grave in the woods


Damm,some tough words there Sizzlechest,that even scared me & i had nothing to do with it.

Please dont hurt us.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

fuckyou said:


> man one day your guna be found in a garbage bag in a shallow grave in the woods


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

You wanted off the site. You got what you asked for, yet you keep coming back. 

If you knew what a jackass you were making yourself out to be, you would simply stay away.

I know it's a difficult concept for a cupcake like yourself to wrap your head around.

Adios, Casper.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry about your troubles dude.................robert


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

once you went to another users profile and posted your gore it was over. you attacked a fellow member. find a new site. you have threatened me and others here. you're gone, my friend. sorry. it's what you wanted.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

iaintgoinnowhere said:


> adios arsehole
> 
> i keep coming back cuz i was the wrong one booted off
> 
> ive got a lot of time on my hands so i'll be doing this for a while


You prove time and again that the ban was completely justified.

It's obvious you have a lot of time on your hands....

I'm thinking of the following options:

a) Unemployable
b) Disturbed
c) Total loser
d) All of the above

I'll go with d.


----------



## panhead (Jan 9, 2009)

Internet Gangster 

Yo, Yo, Imma internet gangsta 

I play with the buttons on my keyboard out of anger
let the niggas know that I am not playing shit im Danger!
I log online just to spy on a nigga and then make him my victim
my netbanging skills seems like I am actually click'n
I tell the nigga I got a gun just to scare him off 
God knows I don't have one but shit always works
I tell the nigga Imma see him if he talks shit back
They usually do talk shit back, 
so I show them pics of me and my black-colored plastic gat
and tell them, "Nigga you don't wanna see me"
I get the nigga shook for a minute or two then he goes back to trynna pin me
So then I act serious and tell him "Nigga Im coming to see you"
I got My cyber homies saying "nigga's starting to fear you"
So I play it off as in "im too hood to go and see him
Nigga is a waste of time, let someone else deal with 'em"
Then the beef is finally dropped
not by him but by me on the spot
Then my mom brings me in some cookies,reads me a bed time story and checks under my bed, cause im scared of the blanket monsters.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

I figured out what happened to this knucklehead in his tender youth.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude, my momma would rip off one of your twig arms and beat you to death with it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

stupidshits said:


> u cant ban me fuckers lol
> im staying : )


i just did silly. i have my "banning window" open. drop me another one. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

dumbcunts said:


> it would have been much easier just to ban the other guy, cuz lets face it your going to get nothing done while ur dealing with me here


actually i was pretty bored. this is amusing to me. thank you. 

good thing i'm keeping your mom busy. lol


----------



## Florida Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm late to the "drama party" but damn this thread is hysterical!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2009)

its sad actually the guy really took a leap from reality...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

asdasdasd said:


> i'll see you all again tomorrow you little shits HAHAHAHA


mommy wants to tuck you in now? hahahhahaha

i may be at the lake so it's all yours. i will be on in the am though. wait until noonish. 

ny night


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> its sad actually the guy really took a leap from reality...


he had a nice little grow going and everything. this all started over 1 bad rep. unbelievable. dude should apply for a job as a BART cop. lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2009)

i got pissed when i got my second neg then i changed my attitude then before you knew it i started getting more + funny how that worked ...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

Florida Girl said:


> I'm late to the "drama party" but damn this thread is hysterical!!!





fdd2blk said:


> he had a nice little grow going and everything. this all started over 1 bad rep. unbelievable. dude should apply for a job as a BART cop. lol


I would classify it as a total meltdown.

Just what the worlds needs: Another angry loner. 

I hope this guy does not own a Santa suit.


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Please +Rep me back to normal or mods delete the garbage that was given to me. I worked for the few +Rep I had.

So this guy gave me a ton of negative rep. He attacked me blatantly on multiple threads and is a complete retard. Kinda a sick stalker if you look closely at it.

I really think he is obsessed with my knowledge of growing and wants to be me.

Can you people give me + rep? I'm going to + rep you all for backing me even though you don't know me.

Reference threads:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/145454-autoflowering-plant.html
https://www.rollitup.org/support/146837-cant-find-rep.html
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/148949-closed-thread.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/117878-computer-fan-carbon-filter.html
Not to mention the steady stream of garbage he posts on my profile and PMs me.
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dubb83.html

I'm sure there is more, I'm just not going to waste my time looking for it.

(For the record, I am the only one posting the facts and references through out this whole sick game he is trying to play.)

And to the loser who is obsessed with me, please read this thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/support/47767-attention-users-will-not-tolerated.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Please +Rep me back to normal or mods delete the garbage that was given to me. I worked for the few +Rep I had.
> 
> So this guy gave me a ton of negative rep. He attacked me blatantly on multiple threads and is a complete retard. Kinda a sick stalker if you look closely at it.
> 
> ...



i bumped you up a little.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

Shake it off, DubB83. He did the same thing to me. 

None of his reps hurt you. They were all newbie neutral. 

I sent you make-up rep yesterday.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 9, 2009)

pass it around D......+ ...rob


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Honestly I only negative repped him after he continued to call me names rather than discuss his way of thought.

I'm sorry fdd2blk for the mess, but RUI does not need people like him.

The right person got banned IMHO, just too bad he didn't catch the hint.


----------



## panhead (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah hahaha,this fool neg repped me, & he left me a love note.

Aint that somethin,i think he's sweet on me  

Hey pepsi or whatever your name is,want to meet up later for some adult fun,you sound like my kinda boy,the kind that squirms,i like it when internet gangsters squirm,it feels better


----------



## Florida Girl (Jan 9, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> Please +Rep me back to normal or mods delete the garbage that was given to me. I worked for the few +Rep I had.



Rep means nothing... those who are here every day and contribute to the site know what's up and the rep has nothing to do with that. Yes it sucks if you work hard to help new people who thank you with +rep points worth 1 and then someone with more power takes 3 away with one -rep..but in reality... rep is NOT a status symbol.... it's just a reflection of your site participation.... it all balances out in the end. 

Remember with each new account the user creates their rep has ZERO affect because they are a stranger their rep carries 0 value 




fdd2blk said:


> i bumped you up a little.



That should be enough to combat about 30 -reps @ 1 each... You are a good man FDD 



panhead said:


> Ah hahaha,this fool neg repped me, & *he left me a love note.*



I once got a -rep with a PARAGRAPH chastising me for a post I made


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just wish that the horrible ignorant stuff he put on my user profile could be edited or deleted. He has no reason to attack my mother or say I am a child molester. He could not prove me wrong and it is eating him alive.

Thank you for the words of comfort.

I'm really not sure why it matters so much to me.
I don't get +rep all the time when I help out, but when I do it gives me a good feeling.


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 9, 2009)

*The rep means shit... What counts is the circle of friends and readers you have...
even when they disagree they're still reading your posts...
*


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 9, 2009)

DubB83 said:


> I just wish that the horrible ignorant stuff he put on my user profile could be edited or deleted. He has no reason to attack my mother or say I am a child molester. He could not prove me wrong and it is eating him alive.
> 
> Thank you for the words of comfort.
> 
> ...


I've visited your profile twice since yesterday. His bullshit is gone.

He attacked my mother, peppered me with his abusive newbie reps, called me the same thing he called you, and posted death threats with gruesome photos to my profile, too. *Big fucking deal!* I made sport of his dumb ass in response. I enjoyed squeezing his head until shit came out of his ears.

You appear to be placing far too much significance on rep. If you give advice expecting +rep in return, you are not actually *giving* advice. You are offering it in trade.

Why do you let the words of one emotionally disturbed troll bother you so much? I advised you previously to shake it off. Do it already!


----------



## Twistyman (Jan 10, 2009)

*Whats funny too is that the -reppers are 1 point people.. like mosquito bites.. you look at your points and -1 ..
Then you get a +20 from one person....
*


----------



## DubB83 (Jan 10, 2009)

It is shook off.

I have ignored the nut case and just posted the facts so all of you with your heads on straight can see what a jack-ass he is because he is trying to make himself out to be a martyr.

I can honestly say that I do not give advice to receive rep, but it does let me know when someone takes my advice to heart or finds it extremely useful. It''s not like I could trade my +rep for some MMJ anyway right!

This helps me give more trust worthy advice because a newb is going to trust someone with more +rep over someone with less +rep even if the other is not even correct.

Like this guy was calling a plant covered in flowers that was grown under 24/0 not an auto-flowerer and called them pre-flowers, ha ha ha!

I just wanted to let the owner of the thread know what was really going on and this kid (I'm assuming) ruined the thread.

I know my stuff and I'm always on here helping as well as working on my own stuff at the same time.

fdd2blk, the pictures that kid had in his profile were pilfered from the interweb, he did not have a real grow going. The only plant he claimed to have was a 7 month old AK48, ha ha ha...

Anyway I'm done with the laugh. 

Again, thank you to all of those who took the time to look over everything I have posted.

I'm not going to go out and hurt myself over this kid, but just didn't want my profile being wrecked. Protecting my character is all. I'm sure you understand.

fdd2blk's +rep really helped my credibility in my opinion and hopefully all advice I give will be taken with a grain of salt. Even I warn newbs of taking advice from someone without a bunch of +rep. I don't really understand what the rep system is for entirely, I use it and a users threads/posts and grow journals to establish credibility along with rep. Just what I figured it was for.

I just want us all to grow plants, and the best plants possible.


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 10, 2009)

Who cares about rep anyway?

If someone doesn't want to take your advise because of your internet popularity then fuck 'em, let them fuck up their plants.

NO ONE should take advise based on rep..... only Logic, Reason and Science (provable results).


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it is time to close this now.


----------

